# chicago code question



## kingbob713 (Oct 18, 2007)

i am battling with a chicago inspector about a wire tap. my question is are you allowed to have a wire tap inside a switch gear and if so can you quote me the chicago code that refers to this. i know the nec article 312.8 allows this but i am not sure about the city of chicago

thank you all

bob


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Bob, taps are allowed but under various conditions. Could you give me more info? What are the taps feeding? How long is the run? What voltage is the system? Hope I can help.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Bob, I have an older version of the NEC and I'm not seeing the article you referenced. Was it a typo, or do I not have it?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Bob, I talked to my foreman this morning and he says that they are not allowed in switchgear. We did the temp service on the building and we had to tap the bus of existing gear for temp service. That required special permission and an additional load calc on the part of ComEd. I am struggling to find a code that specifically restricts it but the best I could come up with are these possibilities: It may be a power company regulation. It may be that your feeder taps are undersized according to article 240 (all your tap allowances are there). In short, I'm stumped. Hope you get this worked out. 
In the end, you'll probably have to submit new drawings for approval to the city and the utility. Sorry if I got your hopes up.


----------

